# Who was your first crush?



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

What did they look like then, and what do they look like now?

Mine was Anna Chlumsky, the girl from the movie My Girl (1991) and My Girl 2 (1994).

Then:










Now:










EDIT: I suppose I should say first famous crush, I'm not asking people to post personal pictures or anything.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Good clarification as I was a little confused at first why people would be talking about a bunch of people no one else knows. :argh:

But I'd say my first was probably Jennifer Aniston back during her Friends days.

Then:










Now:









Still not too bad, imo.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The only real legit crush on a famous chick I've ever had was/is Kim Kardashian. I've thought tons and tons of them where hot but I never went out of my way to see pictures of them or see things that they are in. It was always something like if they just so happened to be in a magazine or in a movie or whatever I would obviously notice them. But Kim is different, she is absolutely perfect in every single possible way to me. I've never seen a woman so absolutely flawless from head to toe. I know a lot of you don't like her on here and that's fine, more Kimmy K for me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walls said:


> The only real legit crush on a famous chick I've ever had was/is Kim Kardashian. I've thought tons and tons of them where hot but I never went out of my way to see pictures of them or see things that they are in. It was always something like if they just so happened to be in a magazine or in a movie or whatever I would obviously notice them. But Kim is different, she is absolutely perfect in every single possible way to me. I've never seen a woman so absolutely flawless from head to toe. I know a lot of you don't like her on here and that's fine, more Kimmy K for me.


This is the same for me when it comes to Karla Lopez. But before I knew who Karla was I would have to say Christina Aguilera.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pezley said:


> What did they look like then, and what do they look like now?
> 
> Mine was Anna Chlumsky, the girl from the movie My Girl (1991) and My Girl 2 (1994).
> 
> ...


DAMN!

On topic: Mine first Famous crush would be Alyssa Milano.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

chada75 said:


> On topic: Mine first Famous crush would be Alyssa Milano.


Been watching Commando again? :no:

I'm not entirely sure who my crush was. I'll have to rattle my brains to think as at the moment I can only think of people when I was around 10, and there was surely somebody before then.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn this is a hard one to think back to when I was like 11/12ish. Probably Hillary Duff for me, or Jennifer Aniston back in the friends era.


Then:











Now:


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

Lorraine Kelly










I seem to remember whacking off to this dirty old slag when I was a young kid


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

If we are talking about famous people we had a crush on then I guess mine would have been the first Sarah Conner from Terminator. Yeah, I was really young then...


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Walls said:


> The only real legit crush on a famous chick I've ever had was/is Kim Kardashian. I've thought tons and tons of them where hot but I never went out of my way to see pictures of them or see things that they are in. It was always something like if they just so happened to be in a magazine or in a movie or whatever I would obviously notice them. But Kim is different, she is absolutely perfect in every single possible way to me. I've never seen a woman so absolutely flawless from head to toe. I know a lot of you don't like her on here and that's fine, more Kimmy K for me.


No hate from me. She's a gorgeous lady. Sexy eyes, nice lips, and DAT ASS. Plus dem titties.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Mila Kunis. No questions asked.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

<-----

I thought that chick from My Girl was really cute too when I saw the movie for the first time.


----------



## Thefinalcountdown (Apr 29, 2011)

victoria beckham...dnt ask...i still get teased bout it


----------



## ard327 (Mar 16, 2005)

Christina Applegate.


----------



## wwetnashow (Aug 25, 2010)

A 7 year old wwetnashow had a crush on Lindsay Lohan and now Layla El.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

holly vallance,


:lmao

what happened to her ?


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Jennifer fuckin Aniston all the way.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

ard327 said:


> Christina Applegate.


Bingo. Gotta love Kelly Bundy.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Y2Raven said:


> Mila Kunis. No questions asked.


She's currently my new famous crush. Seeing her in Black Swan I was like, "Dyam". Hard to believe she plays Meg on Family Guy.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Amy Jo Johnson/Kimberly the Pink Power Ranger










Then and now


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

D17 said:


> Amy Jo Johnson/Kimberly the Pink Power Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was struggling to think of anyone but she's probably it. Either her or the *Olsen twins*.

Then:









Now:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pink Power Ranger.


----------



## GottaHaveAGabriel (Jul 2, 2011)

I am about to get seriously shat on...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Uncle Jesse from Full House.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Tiffani Thiessen from Saved by the bell.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cliffy Byro said:


> holly vallance,
> 
> 
> :lmao
> ...


She bagged a bastard billionaire.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Robert Pattinson then








(CEDRIC!)









and now

yeh, he still got it. although the weird greasy hobo hair he had around twilight seriously needed to die in a fire


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Amy Jo Johnson FTW


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

Susan Dey from the Partridge Family.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Great shout with the Pink Power Ranger. My other was Lindsey from Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Trish

Then:










Now:










I would say she is hotter now


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Thuy Trang aka Trini, the original yellow ranger


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

The brunette from Roswell High. Shiri Appleby?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HullKogan said:


> Amy Jo Johnson FTW


This.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I got a Power Ranger one as well, Cerina Vincent

Then









Now


----------



## NexSES (Jan 23, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


>


absolutely, but you could have found a better pic of her now.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Some random slut on a girl calendar. Brunette.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

D17 said:


> Amy Jo Johnson/Kimberly the Pink Power Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this all the way 

Now Steph McMahon if it counts


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Walls said:


> The only real legit crush on a famous chick I've ever had was/is Kim Kardashian. I've thought tons and tons of them where hot but I never went out of my way to see pictures of them or see things that they are in. It was always something like if they just so happened to be in a magazine or in a movie or whatever I would obviously notice them. But Kim is different, she is absolutely perfect in every single possible way to me. I've never seen a woman so absolutely flawless from head to toe. I know a lot of you don't like her on here and that's fine, more Kimmy K for me.


This.

I don't need to write anything because Walls pretty much summed it up for me too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Y2Raven said:


> Mila Kunis. No questions asked.


Her eyes are pretty amazing


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Trish Stratus, probably


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This boy named, Charlie. We wanted to get married but we were only ten so we had to wait.*


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

haribo said:


> Been watching Commando again? :no:
> 
> I'm not entirely sure who my crush was. I'll have to rattle my brains to think as at the moment I can only think of people when I was around 10, and there was surely somebody before then.


Never seen it. I almost said that girl who played Alex Mack in the early 90's. Seen her In "Ten things I hate about you" with my Girlfriend at the time when it came out. She grew up nicely.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *This boy named, Charlie. We wanted to get married but we were only ten so we had to wait.*


:lmao

You don't expect us all to know Charlie, right?

It's not your fault though, that was my first though too, apparently it's famous people.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Thuy Trang aka Trini, the original yellow ranger


:sad:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Either Trish Stratus or Torrie Wilson can't remember already


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Nice suggestion on the Pink Ranger. I had a crush on her as well.

Anyone remember the film Hocus Pocus? Yeah...Vinessa Shaw. Had a thing for her.

Then:









Now:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

It was some diva, I think either Torrie Wilson or Candice Michelle.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Candace Cameron Bure aka DJ Tanner from Full House


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Believe it or not,I used to have a crush on Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty.That time I watched her get killed by the prince when she turned into a dragon really pissed me off as a kid.Hell I still find her sexy to this day,That pretty much explains why my taste in women is pretty much abit "different"


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

Ivy from Batman TAS. Still looks hot even after like 2 decades.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> You don't expect us all to know Charlie, right?
> 
> It's not your fault though, that was my first though too, apparently it's famous people.


*Nah me and Charlie used to go walking....sitting in the woods behind my house. When being lovers meant a stolen kiss and holding hands with no body else around. 

Ahhhh promises were made when we'd go walking....but that was just me and Charlie talkin'. 


He always said he'd like to leave here...he turned 18 and left our sleepy town. Letters came and went and I kept waiting for Charlie to come back and bring the life he found. It's funny how time and distance change you, the road you take don't always lead you home. You can start a love with good intentions and then you look up and it's gone.*


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Lady Croft said:


> *Nah me and Charlie used to go walking....sitting in the woods behind my house. When being lovers meant a stolen kiss and holding hands with no body else around.
> 
> Ahhhh promises were made when we'd go walking....but that was just me and Charlie talkin'.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you're referencing a country song or not. Sounds vaguely like some Taylor Swift song they play at my store.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Sarah Michelle Gellar when she was in Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LC be trolling


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Pezley said:


> I don't know if you're referencing a country song or not. Sounds vaguely like some Taylor Swift song they play at my store.


*Oh come on now...that's fucking cold Pez...fucking cold. *


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> Sarah Michelle Gellar when she was in Buffy the Vampire Slayer.


Brunette or Blonde version?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Diet Coke said:


> Brunette or Blonde version?


She suits blonde more imo.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *This boy named, Charlie. We wanted to get married but we were only ten so we had to wait.*


Back then, you swore you were going to marry him someday but you found out some bigger dreams of yours? 8*D

Maybe that's the song Pez was referencing. :hmm:


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Daphne off Scooby Doo


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Karla Lopez. So hot.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

But seriously, my famous crush right now is Mila Kunis.










I can't think of my first crush yet.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

The Twins off Fun House










You know my man Pat Sharpe was stickin it to the pair of them


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hilary Duff.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Winnie Cooper from The Wonder Years, i am too young for the show, but we got the show in the mid 90's to early 00's. And later Holly in what i like about you, until she lost too much weight, lost her cuteness kinda..


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm going to say Jet from Gladiators. I wasn't even into girls by then yet I loved to watch her when on the show :side:

Then:











Now:


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

coopieroLCFC said:


> Lorraine Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, god I love English people.

But for me I would have to say fucking Melissa Joan Hart. I was popping erections while watching Clarissa Explains It All before I even knew what a fucking erection was. Bitch was hot and still is. Second going would have to be Alex Mack.

Motherfucker I watched a lot of Nickelodeon when I was a little kid.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Got a few that come to mind as being my first few crushes:

Amanda Bynes

Then:









Now:









Hilary Duff

Then:









Now:









Tiffani

Then & Now:









and Kathleen Robertson simply because of Scary Movie 2


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Deejay from Full House woulda got the pre-teen dick too. But seriously who the fuck names their daughter Deejay?

Edit: and if we're adding cartoon characters then...






BAM! Beauty, brains, pimp-ass singing voice plus a chance for a badass adventure.

Songs still fucking cash, too.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

I hate that stinking crab.:cussin:


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Diet Coke said:


> I hate that stinking crab.:cussin:


Sebastian was a little fucking cunt with his jamaican accent and his "Ah-reeal" bullshit.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Saint 17 said:


> Sebastian was a little fucking cunt with his jamaican accent and his "Ah-reeal" bullshit.


Yeah, and going to school just after the movie comes out when your name is Sebastian is just adding salt in the wound.

I got a good 15 years of hearing that little cunt when introducing myself.

"Sebastian, like that character in the Little Mermaid?"

:no:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Diet Coke said:


> I hate that stinking crab.:cussin:


ZUT ALORS, I HAVE MISSED ONE


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Diet Coke said:


> Yeah, and going to school just after the movie comes out when your name is Sebastian is just adding salt in the wound.
> 
> I got a good 15 years of hearing that little cunt when introducing myself.
> 
> ...


Having the name Luis, pronounced "Lewis". I'm glad I wasn't alive when Revenge Of The Nerds was big. Well I was alive around the sequel(s) but yeah, I feel for ya man.

Edit: And I've been replaying the shit out of "Part of your world". There needs to be a metal cover of it. A good metal cover...or a Ska cover, either way will do.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Lady Croft said:


> *Oh come on now...that's fucking cold Pez...fucking cold. *


Well, not trying to be. I don't hear a lot of country music.

Oh, and Amanda Bynes was hot.

Kinda weird but I also had a thing for this girl. I should say it used to be, my friends always made fun of me for it. Now they, too, all see the hotness.

Then:










Now:


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Benjo™;9925824 said:


> Got a few that come to mind as being my first few crushes:
> 
> Amanda Bynes
> 
> ...


Why does Amanda Bynes look almost exactly like Hillary Duff in the Now picture? crazy.

Oh yeah and Jewel Staite was in a few old episodes of Are You Afraid Of The Dark and I used to watch the shit out of that show, so no doubt I had a crush on her even back then.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Saint 17 said:


> Deejay from Full House woulda got the pre-teen dick too. But seriously who the fuck names their daughter Deejay?
> 
> Edit: and if we're adding cartoon characters then...
> 
> ...


There's a problem with that.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

~TKOK~ said:


> There's a problem with that.


There's a problem with you thinking a tiny person deserves an award.


See how that works?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

coopieroLCFC said:


> Lorraine Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pulled her niece when I was like 18 :lmao

My first true celebrity crush was probably Melissa Joan Hart (aka Sabrina The Teenage Witch).


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

Bloodbath said:


> I pulled her niece when I was like 18 :lmao
> 
> My first true celebrity crush was probably Melissa Joan Hart (aka Sabrina The Teenage Witch).


Nice work


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Salute Your Shorts. Z.Z. Ziff.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

SM28 said:


> Salute Your Shorts. Z.Z. Ziff.


I was trying to think of a female from Salute Your Shorts but couldn't think of one.

Wasn't there a black chick on that show who had like...1 pic that was in a Playboy college edition?


----------



## SAL (Jun 19, 2003)

Yep, though I don't know about a Playboy picture. Telly:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My first celebrity crush was Jennifer Connelly. 

I was 5 years old. I saw Labyrinth and I said "I am going to marry that pretty girl one day". Didn't pan out that way, but hey. 

Also got to throw in Kristie Alley (she was mad hot in Cheers man!), Miss Elizabeth from the WWF (have to bring in wrestling), Tiffani Amber Theissen from Saved by the Bell, & Amy Jo Johnson, the Pink Power Ranger.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

SM28 said:


> Yep, though I don't know about a Playboy picture. Telly:


When I was younger I was perusing through one of those college girls editions of Playboy and I swear on everything that she was one of the girls. She was wearing like a sort of fishnet-ish type of shirt, nice tits, but it was just an upper shot, nothing more. I think she was also wearing a hat.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Some girl I went to pre-school with. Obv not gonna post her pix on here lol.

Have no idea who my first celebrity crush was tbh.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I would have to say Christa Miller back when I used to watch the Drew Carey Show a lot.


















Then 7th heaven came out, even though I never watched it and it has been Jessica Biel since then


----------



## gooner1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Kelly Kapowski


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Marley Shelton aka Wendy Peffercorn from The Sandlot.

Then:










Now:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

My first crush was a girl I went to school with when I was in 1st grade. Liked her all the way through until I changed school for the 5th/6th grade. Then we ended up going to the same high school. Eventually ended up dating her after we finished high school.

Totally high-fived my 1st grade self.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Well, I won't post pictures, but since a couple of other people shared their real-life crushes, I have no problem sharing mine.

My first crush was in first grade. I sat next to this girl. She had cancer, so she wasn't in school all of the time, but when she was, we were very close and I loved helping her with things. Whenever we had a class party, I would save my candy bag for her, since she wasn't there to get one. Stupid young me didn't realize that they made her a bag anyway, so I guess that is a bit embarrassing, but I really cared about her.

Eventually, I had to switch schools, but around fifth or sixth grade, I saw her at a store and all of her hair had grown back. I never found out for sure if she was cured or what happened to her at all. Never heard from her again. And none of my old friends from school knows, either. Some might say it's creepy that I want to track her down again, but I just really want to know what happened to her, see her and just to say hi.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

Natasha.

You don't know her.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

For me it had to be Tiffani Thiessen (Kelly Kapowski)

THEN:









NOW:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Evolution said:


> My first crush was a girl I went to school with when I was in 1st grade. Liked her all the way through until I changed school for the 5th/6th grade. Then we ended up going to the same high school. Eventually ended up dating her after we finished high school.
> 
> Totally high-fived my 1st grade self.


Respect, sir. That`s a BOSS move. The only thing that could top that is if you eventually banged a hot baby sitter who used to look after you or an old hot teacher who still has it later on in life.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I was like 4 when I fancied Edward Furlong in Terminator 2.

Then:










Now:










... He just got HOTTER didn't he?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Uma Thurman as Poison Ivy in Batman & Robin. 










I was a kid, gave me my first sex dreams. I didn't know what it was, or how to do it, but I know I wanted to fuck it.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Evolution said:


> My first crush was a girl I went to school with when I was in 1st grade. Liked her all the way through until I changed school for the 5th/6th grade. Then we ended up going to the same high school. Eventually ended up dating her after we finished high school.
> 
> Totally high-fived my 1st grade self.


Like a boss.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's what I said too.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I was like 4 when I fancied Edward Furlong in Terminator 2.
> 
> Then:
> 
> ...


Woah what the fuck happend to him?!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao at Furlong.

Some girl I went to grade school with, heard she ended up getting pretty nerdy in high school but we were pretty good friends in 4th grade and I liked her. Haven't seen her in 17 years, doubt i'll ever see her again tbh.


----------



## Lindhard (Feb 2, 2010)

I remember watching The Mask as a kid and just being totally in love with Cameron Diaz. The scene where you first see her and she is all wet and in slow motion... Damn I remember rewinding to watch that scene alot. I was just like woooooow and it wasn't even in a dirty way since I was too young to be thinking like that 

The weird thing is I don't really find her that attractive anymore. I just had a really different taste as a kid I guess


----------



## Bulk_Up_1995 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cameron Diaz. I was only 7 when i saw The Sweetest Thing. Although, i loved the look of her in that movie. Two years later, i got her autograph.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

Well some of my early crushs have been mentioned already but one that hasn't was Danielle Fishel aka Topanga Lawrence from Boy Meets World.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Shazam! said:


> Well some of my early crushs have been mentioned already but one that hasn't was Danielle Fishel aka Topanga Lawrence from Boy Meets World.


Mmmm... Topanga.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

Leonardo DiCapiro! He's aged really well because now like 20 years later he's still one of the sexiest guys ever.


----------



## any007 (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay, I kind of have this obsession with Emilie de ravin, you know, claire the pragnant girl from Lost.I loved the way,she used to say peanut bettah,LOL.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

pervert


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kari Wuhrer, I remember playing Red Alert and I couldn't wait for the cutscenes just to see her.


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2004)

Dominique Mocceano (sp?) from the 1996 Olympics was my first crush. I was 7


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Young no doubt Gwen used to get me hard.


----------



## wrestlebb (Jul 16, 2011)

MY history teacher


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Then:









Now:


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pamela Anderson, Sable and Trish Stratus. :yum:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Adam, not the useless bitch.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

LadyHotrod said:


> Adam, not the useless bitch.


Hey, ever play kick the can?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I am not entirely sure who was first but I was into Tommy from The Power Rangers, Bret Hart and Bon Jovi as a kid.


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

My first crush was Lita/Amy Dumas.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

jennifer lopez


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hillary Duff


----------

